# Re: [EVDL] EZGo Controller connection diagram?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EZGo Controller connection diagram?*

A long long time ago, I asked the following:

I used to have a connection diagram for the Curtis 1206. I can't find 
it now, and I'm finally getting ready to hook this controller up.
What I really need are the answers to the questions I asked that long 
time ago.
(also, which pin is pin 1?)



> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> > At 12:00 PM 6/10/2007, Roderick Wilde wrote:
> >> John, As a reminder, EV Parts is more than an on road EV supply
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EZGo Controller connection diagram?*

Try:
http://www.ransomes-jacobsen.biz/specifications/technical_manuals/28646-G01%20English.pdf
page 47.
--phil



> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > A long long time ago, I asked the following:
> >
> ...


----------

